# Deputy Sheriff D. Robert Harvey



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Deputy Sheriff D. Robert Harvey 
*Lubbock County Sheriff's Department
Texas*
End of Watch: Sunday, April 26, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, April 26, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy Robert Harvey was killed in an automobile accident on CR 2100 while responding to a fight in progress call. A vehicle traveling in the opposite direction attempted to make a left turn in front of Deputy Harvey's patrol car, causing a head-on collision.

Deputy Harvey was trapped in his patrol car as it became engulfed in flames.The two occupants of the other vehicle were injured in the crash.

Deputy Harvey is survived by his wife and two children.
Agency Contact Information
Lubbock County Sheriff's Department
811 Main Street
Lubbock, TX 79408

Phone: (806) 775-1400

_*Please contact the Lubbock County Sheriff's Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Deputy Harvey


----------

